# Why hasn’t the US left Afghanistan?



## Figaro (Aug 22, 2014)

One of the most important reason America hasn’t left is that Afghanistan has strategic utility to anyone with hegemonic ambition in Washington DC Along with the American blue-water Navy and American bases in Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Djibouti, Oman, the UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, Iraq, Kuwait, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgystan, Tajikstan, and Pakistan, Afghanistan provides a significant staging point for "American" "interests" in the region. The American presence in Afghanistan is easier to sell under the pretense of terrorism than the American presence in Iraq. More to the point, Iraq and Afghanistan bracket Iran and as such serve as a logistical staging ground to influence policy in Tehran. Iranian policy is important for two reasons: first, it is the world’s largest, yet to be exploited, owner of natural gas and a geographically important thoroughfare via land to Europe and via the Persian Gulf to the rest of the world. American, European, Russian, and Chinese oil companies are competing for access to Iranian reserves. Second, and less credibly, the danger to further proliferate nuclear weapons should be a legitimate concern to everyone inasmuch as it is actually real (and that reason seems doubtful to me)
And there is another possible reason, which is more like a conspiracy theory. Afghanistan  is a big drug trafficking. And this drug trafficking needed to control. To reap the benefits, of course


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 23, 2014)

Figaro said:


> One of the most important reason America hasn’t left is that Afghanistan has strategic utility to anyone with hegemonic ambition in Washington DC Along with the American blue-water Navy and American bases in Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Djibouti, Oman, the UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, Iraq, Kuwait, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgystan, Tajikstan, and Pakistan, Afghanistan provides a significant staging point for "American" "interests" in the region. The American presence in Afghanistan is easier to sell under the pretense of terrorism than the American presence in Iraq. More to the point, Iraq and Afghanistan bracket Iran and as such serve as a logistical staging ground to influence policy in Tehran. Iranian policy is important for two reasons: first, it is the world’s largest, yet to be exploited, owner of natural gas and a geographically important thoroughfare via land to Europe and via the Persian Gulf to the rest of the world. American, European, Russian, and Chinese oil companies are competing for access to Iranian reserves. Second, and less credibly, the danger to further proliferate nuclear weapons should be a legitimate concern to everyone inasmuch as it is actually real (and that reason seems doubtful to me)
> And there is another possible reason, which is more like a conspiracy theory. Afghanistan  is a big drug trafficking. And this drug trafficking needed to control. To reap the benefits, of course




do you actually believe you wrote something of import?-----well---you did touch on very important issues------which
are actually the facts which prove that  Afghanistan is very very   important to the agenda of  your fellow islamo Nazi
pigs----------and    the     "CALIPHATE UBER ALLES".

Your demi-god  Osama went to  Aphganistan with  GOOD REASON-------and you did touch upon several of those reasons


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 20, 2014)

We like the food, the women, and the weather.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> We like the food, the women, and the weather.



the weather in Afghanistan?      I hear that the 
cuisine is excellent------there are at least three
Afghani restaurants in   New York state-----and KOSHER no less.       never been.-----someday......          ----uhm ----the women?----
   good looking women tend to have good
   looking sons.        the weather???


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 20, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > We like the food, the women, and the weather.
> ...


 
LOL I was just kidding Rosie


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



JUST KIDDING???     sheeeesh------you were lots more fun during the prison fasts


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 20, 2014)

On a sane note, I would think the ISIS problem is slowing our departure from Afghanistan. 

Kinda free thinking but it is a shame to think we can not give say "our bad" and Russia Afghanistan and military aid for holding it in exchange for Russia leaving the Ukraine alone?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 5, 2014)

Figaro said:


> One of the most important reason America hasn’t left is that Afghanistan has strategic utility to anyone with hegemonic ambition in Washington DC Along with the American blue-water Navy and American bases in Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Djibouti, Oman, the UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, Iraq, Kuwait, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgystan, Tajikstan, and Pakistan, Afghanistan provides a significant staging point for "American" "interests" in the region. The American presence in Afghanistan is easier to sell under the pretense of terrorism than the American presence in Iraq. More to the point, Iraq and Afghanistan bracket Iran and as such serve as a logistical staging ground to influence policy in Tehran. Iranian policy is important for two reasons: first, it is the world’s largest, yet to be exploited, owner of natural gas and a geographically important thoroughfare via land to Europe and via the Persian Gulf to the rest of the world. American, European, Russian, and Chinese oil companies are competing for access to Iranian reserves. Second, and less credibly, the danger to further proliferate nuclear weapons should be a legitimate concern to everyone inasmuch as it is actually real (and that reason seems doubtful to me)
> And there is another possible reason, which is more like a conspiracy theory. Afghanistan  is a big drug trafficking. And this drug trafficking needed to control. To reap the benefits, of course



Haven't left Germany or Japan yet either.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 7, 2014)

Whether or not one agrees with the OP, these responding one-line attempts at cleverness are getting tiresome.  

Our super-smart President has put himself (and the country) in a box regarding Afghanistan and Iraq.  We can't stay and we can't leave.  Thanks a lot.


----------

